# Hun's in SE



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone seen any Huns in the SE


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If you mean SE ND, yes there is a fair population. When harvesting wheat they were common but the flock size is shrinking as it usually does from predation.


----------

